# His Dudeness



## Barry (Apr 25, 2020)

Took me a minute to figure out Deep and Treble are labeled wrong, but it sounds awesome!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 25, 2020)

Looks great!

It really ties the whole room together.


----------



## cooder (Apr 26, 2020)

Very nice! How do you like the soundz in it?


----------



## bengarland (Apr 26, 2020)

Awesome! What 3PDT is that / where do you get the round nut?


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

bengarland said:


> Awesome! What 3PDT is that / where do you get the round nut?


It would have come from BLMS most likely, or maybe Mammoth


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

cooder said:


> Very nice! How do you like the soundz in it?


I like it a lot, I've got a Dude so I'll have to try and do a comparison


----------



## HamishR (Apr 26, 2020)

Cool!  I wish I had thought to use some tants in mine - there are a lot of bits in a Dude, aren't there??  

I have been known to connect the pots with wire so I can place them where I like them.  I prefer to have bass on the left and treble on the right, just like your labels. It's how most of my pedals are and I get confused when they are the other way around.

I'm thinking I'd like to snip some of the diodes in mine because it's quite compressed - but it does sound good, doesn't it?


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Cool!  I wish I had thought to use some tants in mine - there are a lot of bits in a Dude, aren't there??
> 
> I have been known to connect the pots with wire so I can place them where I like them.  I prefer to have bass on the left and treble on the right, just like your labels. It's how most of my pedals are and I get confused when they are the other way around.
> 
> I'm thinking I'd like to snip some of the diodes in mine because it's quite compressed - but it does sound good, doesn't it?


Yes I like the sound very much, I've only tried it with my LP with Classic 57's, but I think you could dial it in with most any guitar


----------



## steelplayer (Apr 26, 2020)

Killer looking build! Love the vibe of the graphic!

What's the 2pin connector you're using? Man, so many great ideas from this forum!


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

steelplayer said:


> Killer looking build! Love the vibe of the graphic!
> 
> 
> 
> What's the 2pin connector you're using? Man, so many great ideas from this forum!



If you scroll down on this page you'll see both types I use






						Amazon.com: Shappy 20 Pieces Micro JST PH 2.0 2-Pin Connector Plug Male and 20 Pieces 10 cm Red and Black Silicone Cable Wire with Female Connector: Home Audio & Theater
					

Amazon.com: Shappy 20 Pieces Micro JST PH 2.0 2-Pin Connector Plug Male and 20 Pieces 10 cm Red and Black Silicone Cable Wire with Female Connector: Home Audio & Theater



					www.amazon.com


----------



## steelplayer (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for the info Barry! Those will be going into my next build for sure.


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

steelplayer said:


> Thanks for the info Barry! Those will be going into my next build for sure.


Check them carefully when you get them, some reviewers said they got them with the polarity crossed when connected eg.. red to black and black to red


----------



## Mourguitars (Apr 26, 2020)

Fantastic build Barry !

Mike


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

bengarland said:


> Awesome! What 3PDT is that / where do you get the round nut?


The nuts not round BTW, I think what you're seeing is the round serrated washer between it and the nylon washer


----------



## Barry (Apr 26, 2020)

Barry said:


> The nuts not round BTW, I think what you're seeing is the round serrated washer between it and the nylon washer



You can get these at BLMS though


----------



## cooder (Apr 26, 2020)

Barry said:


> I like it a lot, I've got a Dude so I'll have to try and do a comparison


Yes that would be great if you could give us your comparison opinion, cheers!


----------



## ericwood (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow the 2pin connector is slick, definitely going to give that a go. The heat shrink on the jacks is very nice, too. Very clean ?


----------



## music6000 (Apr 26, 2020)

A very *Cool *looking Build!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 29, 2020)

gorgeous


----------



## P51994 (Apr 29, 2020)

Nice and fun Barry ! I love the dude !!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 29, 2020)

ericwood said:


> The heat shrink on the jacks is very nice, too. Very clean ?



And it's color-coordinated!  ?


----------

